

Kickstarter: Post to Twitter from Censored Countries - webmonkeyuk
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1100820943/tweetfree-secure-distributed-social-networking-pla

======
jrockway
I don't think $15,000 is enough to get this properly code-reviewed. We already
have Tor and know what its weaknesses are, and this doesn't seem to address
any of those.

Additionally, I think software like Tor is fundamenally flawed when used to
give people in "oppressed" countries access to the real Internet. Since all
traffic out of the country is easily controlled, and Tor (etc.) traffic is
easily recognizable, this can just be blocked too. Tor only works when you
want to protect yourself from ISP-level actors in countries with legal
protections for common carriers; it can't protect you from nation states.

A really innovative project would be a mobile mesh network that provides
point-to-point and publish/subscribe messaging. Then actions like BART's
shutdown of the mobile network could be easily circumvented. Accessing Twitter
doesn't matter (except to Twitter's investors); what people want is the
ability to communicate with the world at large. The first step is allowing
uncensorable communication between people physically located nearby. Then you
just need someone with a Pringles can to connect that up to the Internet :)

------
pork
Um, ...Tor?

------
gojomo
After the Haystack debacle, the level of security thought expressed in this
proposal is not reassuring.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haystack_(software)>

~~~
jdp23
That was my reaction too.

